# Captive Breeder



## DebbiLynn (May 6, 2020)

*Hello, *I’m looking for a reputable captive breeder of Russian Tortoise, or a similar breed that is good for indoor housing. 
I live in the Central Texas


----------



## KarenSoCal (May 7, 2020)

DebbiLynn said:


> *Hello, *I’m looking for a reputable captive breeder of Russian Tortoise, or a similar breed that is good for indoor housing.
> I live in the Central Texas


Hi, and welcome to the forum!

We have a "vendor review" thread. I'll post the link and it will help you with breeders.

The 2nd link takes you to each specie's forum. At the top of each one in the "sticky" threads, you'll find care sheets. Read them and it will help you decide on a species.






Tortoise Vendor Reviews


Share feedback on tortoise-related vendors like breeders, feed and reptile supply companies




www.tortoiseforum.org










Tortoise Forum


An online community dedicated to responsible pet tortoise care.




www.tortoiseforum.org


----------



## DebbiLynn (May 7, 2020)

Karen,

Thank you for the welcoming, and for the quick reply of info. I’ve been reading most everything I can find to help me make an educated decision before I make the commitment and purchase. 

Here’s a little background/introduction on me... I have a huge love for animals, and have been drawn to turtles and tortoises my entire life... I’m originally from The Galveston, TX area, and from my late teens on I volunteered with the sea turtle rescue sanctuary and did that until in my ‘forties’ in 2008.. Hurricane Ike took everything I had and I relocated to Central Texas... Since the move I’ve directed my interest to the tortoise, and now in my late fifties,I‘m finally ready to have one of my own. Lastly, I understand my tortoise will most likely outlive me, and I have a sweet young niece that will happily take ownership of whichever tort I commit too, so I know my tortoise friend will be loved and cared for when my days on earth come to an end..... I’m happy and blessed to be here!

Debbie


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 7, 2020)

Check out Tortstork, or @Carol S


----------



## DebbiLynn (May 7, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Check out Tortstork, or @Carol S


Thank you!


----------



## Tom (May 7, 2020)

I also recommend @Carol S and @kanalomele


----------



## KarenSoCal (May 7, 2020)

Debbie, you had asked about breeders, so I replied to that.

But don't forget, if you want to consider an adult tortoise, there are so many that need homes. Frequently someone will want to rehome one right here on TFO.

Just a thought...


----------



## DebbiLynn (May 8, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> Debbie, you had asked about breeders, so I replied to that.
> 
> But don't forget, if you want to consider an adult tortoise, there are so many that need homes. Frequently someone will want to rehome one right here on TFO.
> 
> Just a thought...


Thank you for that suggestion. I will look into that route. Thanks, again


----------



## Yvonne G (May 9, 2020)

You have the wrong idea about size and indoors/outdoors. Just because the Russian tortoise is a small species does NOT mean he will do well living indoors. In fact, Russian tortoises are hardwired to wander great distances looking for food, and even though you are now providing the food, he still has that need to wander. Being cooped up indoors in a small enclosure is very stressful to the tortoise and you will have a tortoise that digs in the corners, climbs the walls and nervously paces the perimeter. We recommend at least 8'x4' as the size of an indoor enclosure for a Russian tortoise.


----------



## DebbiLynn (May 9, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> You have the wrong idea about size and indoors/outdoors. Just because the Russian tortoise is a small species does NOT mean he will do well living indoors. In fact, Russian tortoises are hardwired to wander great distances looking for food, and even though you are now providing the food, he still has that need to wander. Being cooped up indoors in a small enclosure is very stressful to the tortoise and you will have a tortoise that digs in the corners, climbs the walls and nervously paces the perimeter. We recommend at least 8'x4' as the size of an indoor enclosure for a Russian tortoise.


Thanks so much for reaching out. The reason I’m looking for a smaller size tortoise is for ease of moving from indoors to outside, weather permitting. I’m in Central Tx so we can get all 4 seasons in 1 day, at different times of the year. Also, I’ve been told that depending on the age of the tortoise I adopt, if young it may need to be indoors, in a smaller enclosure for a while. 
I have a 12 x 12 area in my backyard that has direct sunlight and shade, that I plan to border with flagstone bricks for an outdoor habitat. I have an office in my home with enough room to easily accommodate a large tortoise table. Please know I’m taking my time, researching and preparing. This isn’t something I’d go blindly into, and I’d never just leave a tortoise, or any animal cooped up in a stressful environment. I greatly appreciate you and the other folks in this forum sharing your knowledge and experience.


----------

